# Is print similar to ed hardy T-shirts possible with DTG Machine..?



## rahuls_lll (Jun 5, 2009)

hi 

I would like to know is it possible to print something similar to ed hardy T-shirt prints with DTG printer...?

And can i acheive that kind of quality of print with DTG printers ?


----------



## n2mouse (Nov 1, 2012)

rahuls_lll said:


> hi
> 
> I would like to know is it possible to print something similar to ed hardy T-shirt prints with DTG printer...?
> 
> And can i acheive that kind of quality of print with DTG printers ?


I second that question, bump!

Can it be done?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Their prints look loke discharge printing. If that is the case then pretty much not other than maybe light garments


----------

